# Let me get this right!? Sable question



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Sable I know has to do with coloring, so...When I rub Emmas fur up it appears to be half light near the roots and black at the end, but when her fur is brushed correctly she looks total black on her back, so doe that make her sable? I'm so sorry for all the sable questions, I'm just trying to make sure she's sable or something else!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

If you look at the pictures that I just posted of Fantom and Spirit. They are sables. Fantom is a black sable and Spirit is kind A cross between Ghost and Cira. Hope this helps


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks chuck!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

This is Emma about a month ago, don't know if you can really tell though!?!? If she would be considered Sable or not??


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Blanket black-and-tan, with some paling of undercoat? What a beautiful girl she is, too!!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Patti...funny thing is, is that she knows how pretty she is, and loves to flaunt it!! lol, got to love those personalities!


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

i think she is more like black and tan. not sable.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would call that a blanket black and tan. "Blanket" meaning there is more coverage of black than just the nose and the saddle, but not enough to be a true bi-color.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, she is a blanket black and tan. Not a sable.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone....I'm just wondering how much of that black is going to fade away as she gets bigger? Like I mentioned above, when her fur is rubbed up, there is a lot of white/tan below all that black, will that eventually come through? Not that it matters, I'm going to love her and accept any color she may be, and to me she will always be beautiful.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old is she?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jenniferky Like I mentioned above, when her fur is rubbed up, there is a lot of white/tan below all that black, will that eventually come through?


the light hairs you're seeing is her undercoat. (unless you actually pluck a black hair and the root of that same hair is light.) on a sable dog its the individual hairs that are dark at the tips.

my female is a bi color (90% black) but when i run her fur in the opposite direction, or when i brush her, her undercoat is shorter and lighter hairs.

i took this photo at night and the flash reveals what i'm talking about. generally she appears black, but in this photo you can see around her neck, behind the ears and across her shoulders where the hairs are light.










by the way, her color did not set until she was 1yr. but minimal changes (that only i'd notice) after 10months.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthHow old is she?


She will be a whole 10 months on May 11th


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jenniferky
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lhczthHow old is she?
> ...


then her color is pretty much set. ive heard that sables can change up until two... but all the other varieties pretty much stay the same from this point on. you'll notice a slight variation tho around the time she blows her coat. my girl (pictured above) if VERY black just after shedding, and as you see her during other times (that photo was taken last winter)


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Definitely black/tan, and a lovely girl too


----------

